# Offseason without Kobe



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think with our 16.5M$ caproom we should look to get 3 quality players for slightly over the MLE.

I would target 2 bigs and one PG/SG.

Etan Thomas
Stromile Swift
Brent Barry (or Jamal Crawford)

Thomas and Swift both measured in at 6'10 1/2 with shoes in pre-draft camp.


Thomas/Swift
Amare/Swift
Marion/Zarko
Johnson/Jacobsen
Barry/Barbosa

Rest of Bench: Lampe, Eisley and Voshkul
IR: Vroman


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

Amare is COCKEYED


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

They should split it between Steve Nash and Stromile Swift. Then draft a center with one of the two first round picks next year.

PG - Nash
SG - J.Johnson
SF - Marion
PF - Amare
C - Swift


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Yup im sticking with my idea of going for steve nash. Re-signing keon clark and pursuing Vlade divacs. I like that team, good mix of skills and youth/vets.

Keon/vlade
Amare/lampe
Marion/zarko
JJ/jacobson
Nash/barbosa

This gives some minutes to our young guys in zarko and lampe to try develop them as well. Barbosa can play some 2 spot as well if needed.


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't know about Nash; he's a good player, but I think the Suns are probably a couple of years away from being a legit title contender even with Nash, and he isn't all that young. It'll take big, long-term bucks to lure him away from Dallas, and I'm not sure he's worth it. He could be a Penny/Googs type drag on the cap in a few seasons. Let Dallas or the Lakers deal with it.

If we can't get Kobe or T-Mac, and it looks like we won't, if I were the Suns GM I'd probably sit on most of that cap room. I'm not sure there's another player out there worth spending it on. And as long as the team keeps progressing, every player in the league will know that cap room is out there next offseason, and the Suns could have a much better chance to find somebody worth using it on.

That said, I do like Swift, and wouldn't mind picking up up at the right price. Barry probably will be expensive. I'd rather have one stud than 2 decent players for the same money.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I somehow think that Jamal Crawford will be a good fit because he, like Joe Johnson, is a decent combo guard. Of course, Jamal is also an erratic performer who could turn off anyone on any given night with his consistency, or lackoff. But I still like him to play for the Suns for some reason.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> They should split it between Steve Nash and Stromile Swift. Then draft a center with one of the two first round picks next year.
> 
> PG - Nash
> ...


I hear they are going after Mehmet Okur, not Stromile Swift. I don't know about Steve Nash, but I'm sure they'd love to get him.

PG: Steve Nash/Leandro Barbosa
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Shawn Marion
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Mehmet Okur


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>montalban</b>!
> If we can't get Kobe or T-Mac, and it looks like we won't, if I were the Suns GM I'd probably sit on most of that cap room. I'm not sure there's another player out there worth spending it on. And as long as the team keeps progressing, every player in the league will know that cap room is out there next offseason, and the Suns could have a much better chance to find somebody worth using it on.


But Joe Johnson and Amare Stoudemire will be FAs soon, and the Suns will have to give them big bucks. Unless they use their cap this season or next season, they'll be stuck with the same players, and no caproom.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> But Joe Johnson and Amare Stoudemire will be FAs soon, and the Suns will have to give them big bucks. Unless they use their cap this season or next season, they'll be stuck with the same players, and no caproom.


and THIS my friends, is exactly the reason i'm scared to death of not signing kobe and having lost out on tmac!


----------

